# good setup?



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

pretty solid setup exept for the t9 bindings there shit


----------



## JHerbC24 (Dec 16, 2010)

okay thats what I was thinking... So should he go with the missions? thats what I have and they are sick... but Fluxes have better reliability..


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

id say the fluxes. (friends dont let friends ride burton!)


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Just saw your thread so I thought I'd give you another board option. Camp 7 is definitely on cheaper end of the spectrum but as someone who has one, I can say that they're not that bad. Cosmetically they aren't the prettiest boards. Instead of slab plys pressed together, it looks like a plastic mold on top of the base layer. I haven't dinged mine up yet, but I have a feeling the first time anything hits the top it will take damage fast.

As a camber board, it holds up well. It has pretty fantastic stability at speed and decent dampening. It's a cheap snowboard, for certain...but its a good starting point until your friend is sure he wants to drop $$ on something better. Just make sure to give it a good wax and it'll treat you right. I usually only have icepack to ride on around here, and it does well on that.

Camp Seven Contact 2010 Snowboard - Men's Snowboards - Snowboards - Snow


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Just as another idea of a way to go..you can piece a set up together through various internet sites, my fav being ebay, instead of buying a complete "setup" per say and still stay within your budget. I love ebay, and not just for used stuff, lots of great deals out there from small home ebay stores that just need to move some product. My wife and I just got into the sport coming from wakeboarding for many years, and i got us both set up for right at or under $450...
for myself, I scored a brand new 2011 Ride Kink for $175 (ebay), some barely used 2010 contrabands for $90 (ebay), and some brand new Ride Orion boots for $100 (ebay)..so that came out to $365 for a pretty bad ass setup
for the wife, i got her a Roxy Sugar board for $185 (ebay), some brand new 2010 Ride VxN's for $94 (from Ambush), and some brand new Roxy boots for $45 (ebay)..so that was like $325...

might take a little more time to piece it together with great deals, but you can do it, if your on a budget..just my .02


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

i didnt think of ebay but you should definetly hit that up if your on a budget. through my experiences though the best way to go is from local shops. 2 seasons ago i managed to talk the guy down from 450 to 250 for a rome board (dont remember what model)


----------



## JHerbC24 (Dec 16, 2010)

He finally decided on a Morrow board... I don't really know about Morrow boards... they seem alright are they decent??

and to threej21 u get a Kink or 175??? holy shit thts crazy.... thats a great board! amazing deal!


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

yea, it was pretty sweet...it was on ebay, and the auction was for a brand new 2010 kink...i won the auction for $175 + $20 shipping or something...after I paid for it, the seller emailed me and said he no longer had that board and gave me 3 options, a full refund, a 2010 dh, or a 2011 kink...I obviously took the kink..it came shrink wrapped with a price sticker on it for $359.99 !!! Was super stoked...couldnt of worked out better, especially cause I had already bought some barely used contrabands for $90 which are white and purple, and would of in no way matched my bright green 2010 kink...but the 2011 is black, purple, and blue...so again, awesome situation of gettin super lucky


----------

